# Overnight Tuna Trip Private Charter 8/7-8



## JRB (Mar 21, 2006)

Need three experienced bluewater fishermen to help fill out a 6 person charter to run to BV/Nancen on August 7-8th. The plan is to leave Freeport at Noon on Saturday & return noon on Sunday. We will bottom fish at the intersection rigs on the way out & in for Grouper/AJs with Tuna Fishing that night.

Boat is a 36 Contender Center Console with Trip F250. The charter & fuel costs will be split equally. 

Jeremy
713-732-9919


----------



## dealin96 (Jul 13, 2010)

What are costs?


----------



## andrew.robinson1 (Jul 24, 2010)

whats the split bill?


----------



## JRB (Mar 21, 2006)

The Charter is $2,000 plus Fuel & Tip. Other costs will be food, drinks, and fish cleaning. I would budget for $550-600. There will be a total of 6 Fishermen splitting the trip.

Thank you for the replies.

Jeremy


----------



## JRB (Mar 21, 2006)

*Updated Charter Cost*

Just heard from the Captain & with the current cost of fuel the trip should cost approximately $500/angler.

Jeremy 
713-732-9919


----------



## el_pescadore (May 8, 2007)

What service?


----------



## JRB (Mar 21, 2006)

Texas Offshore Adventures with Captain Matt. We are now toying with the idea of swapping the Tuna Fishing (given the recent reports) for Swordfishing at night. Still plan on doing deep drops around the shelf for grouper, tiles, and whatever else gets hungry.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be up for the tuna, but not for swords... what are the reports saying? Tuna not there?


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

how experienced would you say you were looking. I have caught a tuna, or swordfish. Lots of snappers, kings, grouper, trolled for kings and ling, but i would like to do some tuna fishing or sword fishing.


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

never caught tuna or swordfish....sorry


----------

